# warning!



## billcage (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello to all! Glad to share this with you as a lesson or warn. Another scam situation and the victim is my friend. That man is a different type of scammer who preyed upon vulnerable Chinese immigrants in the San Gabriel Valley who were desperate to become US citizens. The man who calls himself the "supreme commander" of a "special forces reserve," is accused of operating a bogus military recruitment facility in Temple City, where he charged an exorbitant fee to Chinese nationals under the pretext that their money would help their chances of becoming US citizens. I was talking to my friend until he searched this hotline Insurance Fraud Hotline ? Report Insurance Fraud in Australia ? Click here to report it now! that helps in solving this kind of crime. They were able to caught this man and put him in jail. Thank God, he's not free at all


----------



## lucynora (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the share,will check it out. Take care


----------

